# ماهي المواد المطلوبة لصناعة الرخام الصناعي



## am123go (20 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسين العرب ماهي نسب المواد المطلوبة لصناعة الرخام الصناعي
ارجوا توضيح النسبة للمواد بالجرام ان امكن مع مراعات قوت الصلابة للنسب 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## am123go (25 أغسطس 2013)

اخواني المهندسين ارجوا المساعدة للاهمية علما باني بحثت في بعض مواضيع المنتدي لا كنها لاتعتبر كافية 
ارجوا ممن لديه اي معلومه ان يدلي بها وشكرا


----------



## am123go (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجوا الرد وشكرا


----------



## helal4all (2 يناير 2014)

عليكم السلام ......
الرخام الصناعي / Artificial Marble / Solid Surface
مكوناته:-
* البوليستر رزن عالي الشفافيه 40% 
* منشف (مجفف) 1% من نسبة الرزن
* كسر رخام (بودرة ملونه) 20%
* هيدرات الألمنيوم 40%

يتم إحتساب الكميات وذلك حسب السطح المراد إنتاجه (الطول×العرض×السماكة×كثافة المادة "1.80")


----------



## مغاسل السامح (28 نوفمبر 2014)

الجاء من الاخوه الكرام افادتي
اريد ان اصنع قالب لحوض مطبخ ما نوع الرزن المرن المطلوب 
واني اواجه صعوبه بخلع القالب وتلفه باستمرار
https://www.facebook.com/رخام صناعي قفين


----------



## am123go (11 فبراير 2015)

اشكرك اخي helal4all علي الرد 
لاكن لدي استفسار اخير
ماهي هيدرات الألمنيوم 
و اين تباع هذه المكونات في مدينة جدة او ما جاورها
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------

